# Mind Your Own Business....Really.



## The Grim Repper (Jun 7, 2015)

Took the kids to a carnival tonight.  Great right? Sort of.
Spent $100 for 'all night' bracelets allowing for riding any ride as many times, all night, one price.  Fiscal smarts.  We got em.
Well, not so fast.  With waits for most rides being over 20 minutes, it soon became apparent to me that we weren't going to get our money's worth.
I should preface this with, I'm not broke.  We're professionals, make a decent living, we're OK.  I'm not cheap either.  I overspend on every occasion, host dinner parties because I feel friendship and family are everything and life's a one time party, not a dress rehearsal.  Enjoy it!
So...
I'm on line with the wife and kids and I say "I don't know if this was the best spending decision.  At this rate, the kids can't ride that many rides and we spent $100."
"Well, look," she says somewhat pissed off (maybe she wants to agree, but won't), "It's for charity and let's just leave it alone."
In my old world way of looking at things, I say "Well, charity begins at home, as they say, and when you bitch about bills, or expenses, remember we're paying $100 for kids to stand in line, that's all I'm saying."
So, this is the part I have to be diplomatic...
I"m NOT a sexist.  I'm not a 'typical man'.  I'm a loving dad, a devoted husband and frankly, have built myself up from a kid living in a flood zone with a widowed mom taking care of three kids on public assistance to a successful professional who has done pretty well.  I pride myself on sharing that success and feel blessed to have money to spend on others - again, - not a cheapo!
So..
This BITCH in front of us, alone, with a young kid, maybe about 4 or 5 years old turns to my wife and says, "Wow...."  in the tone that is unmistakably hateful toward men, sort of a 'hey sister, I feel ya'.  My wife feeling embarrased, says "This woman just said 'wow'., can we not do this here?"
So, I'm thinking when did this become anything more than a discussion?  Am I out of line?  Then, I see the snear on the woman's face in front of me.  She had venom leaking out the corners of her grinning mouth, couldn't wait to emasculate me...WRONG.
"Do you think I give a crap about someone's opinion that I didn't ask for?" I said to my wife.  With that, the champion without a cause in front of me turns around and said, "You must have a very happy home!" almost as if my wife and kids are living with Josef Mengele.  Actually, more like Dane Cook, which this bitch was about to find out...
"You must have a very empty life, since you're so concerned with the discussions of others on line for a ride at a carnival."
She huffs, "Well, I couldn't see myself living with you."
"That makes two of us." I replied, grinning.
My next response went unsaid, as I still have a soul unlike Dane Cook-although since I can spit things like this out effortlessly, maybe my poor upbringing and dead dad at 2 affected me more than the next guy. ...
But, it went something like "I can't help but notice the little guy with you and you with no ring, are unmarried.  Was it a divorce, suicide or just a roofie?!"  Yes, that was on the tip of my tongue.

Comes down to this:  If I'd been abusive, loud, swearing, etc. hell, I'd expect someone to say something, but this bitter remnant from a prom long gone where she had no dances should have kept her mouth closed and not give her opinion on who I am as a person, father, husband, etc.  Listen you bitter bitch, take your overly made up fucking face and write 'I Hate Men' into the foundation caking your forehead.  You'll likely be more interesting than you are now.

Grim


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 7, 2015)

Lmfao


----------



## BigBob (Jun 7, 2015)

Myofb. Lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hats off to you for having the poise to stay quiet.  Kept peace in your own family as well.  It's almost just as fun to just think about the things you could have said. Probably the highlight of that birches year,  with their bands carefully clear taped on since she shamelessly acquired them from a nearby garbage can. Probably had to leave early anyway,  as her butch "friend"  was waiting for her at her extravagant single wide


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jun 7, 2015)

You exhibited much more tact, discipline, and restraint than I would have. And, even with that being said, you fully stayed with in the framework of tastefulness and dignity while standing up for yourself and not embaressing your family. 

I think you handled well, sir.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 7, 2015)

At least you didn't say "fuck this", and just go home.  You had plenty of self control I think.


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 7, 2015)

You are a more patient man than I ... LOL


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks guys, I wasn't going to cause a big scene and kept myself controlled.
...And I'm on tren and halo motherfuckers! LMAO!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 7, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Thanks guys, I wasn't going to cause a big scene and kept myself controlled.
> ...And I'm on tren and halo motherfuckers! LMAO!


I'm on tren right now and have to really watch my mouth too...lol.  I go from relaxed ro ready to blow up in about a second or less.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 7, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Thanks guys, I wasn't going to cause a big scene and kept myself controlled.
> ...And I'm on tren and halo motherfuckers! LMAO!


About sum it up


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 8, 2015)

I told my sister about it and she asked "Was she with someone?" I told her no and she replied, "probably a single mom.  I know a few, they're bitter cunts."  LMAO.
While I don't agree with that as a general statement, that was funny.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 8, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> I told my sister about it and she asked "Was she with someone?" I told her no and she replied, "probably a single mom.  I know a few, they're bitter cunts."  LMAO.
> While I don't agree with that as a general statement, that was funny.



LOL,  sounds like it was a good thing she wasn't there!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 8, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> LOL,  sounds like it was a good thing she wasn't there!



My sister has balls enough for all of us.  Just like my late mom.
I should share some stories here...Born in '29, a literal 'coal miner's daughter' in the anthracite area of PA.  Grew up through the depression, put a drill press bit through her hand working during WWII working the war effort.  Club and restaurant owner during the uneasy racial climate of the 50s and 60s.  Married a man 19 years older - golden gloves boxer and childhood friend of Frank Sinatra from West Hoboken, NJ.
My sister is a firecracker and we were raised by a woman who was a powderkeg of TNT!
Grim


----------



## Marshall (Jun 8, 2015)

Generation millennia parent brother. They're everywhere, like locusts.


----------



## Firemike36 (Jun 9, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Thanks guys, I wasn't going to cause a big scene and kept myself controlled.
> ...And I'm on tren and halo motherfuckers! LMAO!




Well done of you not to lose your shit (Halo and Tren considered).  sometimes you just gotta blow that shit out and breathe


----------



## thebrick (Jun 10, 2015)

LMAO
Grim, you handled it well. Better than me. I'd probably said "why don't you just fuck off and enjoy your miserable life 'ya tupperwear-faced cocksucker." Bottom line, don't catch the ball. Life's too short. (tupperwear is what I call women with too much make-up and plastic surgery)


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Jun 22, 2015)

That's some funny shit OP.


----------



## psych (Jun 22, 2015)

Grim I feel ya....

I got my second degree in philosophy and know real feminism and when women are cunts.

My g/f (who turbosa has met) is BLIND.  She was hit  by a drunk driver walking to school early one morning when she was 13.  Had her head crushed against the curb, hospital for 6 months, died 2 times, 4 reconstructive facial surgeries, and shes like 105lbs.

Well she's 24, has her masters, organizes law suits and protests for the disabled in Chicago, makes 70k+ a year, has own place down town , and is completely independent. 

The point is this......MANY TIMES when we go out to eat I read the menu to her and when the server comes I order for her. This one micro brewery we went which is famous in the midwest "Three Flyods"  has gourmet food. I don't drink that often but the food is insane in this indie punk place.  ANYWAY I read her the menu and order for her. Which pissed off the waitress so when I as done ordering she looks at me all shitty and goes " oooooook" looks at my g/f and says "But what do you want cutie"........At which time she starts asking her to look at the menu to pick something embarrassing her.   Holding the menu in front of her!!!!!  :Smilies_Angry_RantB

I HAVE NEVER SLAMMED MY HAND DOWN ON A TABLE SO G-D DAMN HARD IN MY FUCKING LIFE!!!!  I told her That I already ordered and told her to show my g/f the bathroom. Without missing a step g/f whips out her retractable cane. The waitress now realizing she fucked up compt the  meal and drinks. I rode that girl alllll night. And then later told my uncle (who is a co-owner and loves my g/f') and had that little cunt fired!!!!!  

:devil-smiley-017:


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 24, 2015)

Yep I would of lost it on both accounts.  I can understand people butting there nose in for some things.  Yes if your being a dick cussing a women out or it looks like you might put your hands on her.  By all accounts I would just in to.  But just because your having a discussion over waste.  I'm the same way.  I took my sister inlaw out for dinner last month bill came to $225 plus a $20 tip. I didn't even bat an eye.  It was good food great win a d we both left with a full bottle of win.  Worth every penny.  But when. You spend money for the kids to have a good time and it's water that is another story.  Like my son wanting a smoothie from planet nutrition.  I don't mind he wanted it so bad. But 3 hours later a d the damn cup is still 3/4 full. Wtf.  It's not about the money it's about the wasted money.

   Currently I'm running test tren. A d winny 40 mg a day. Winny is the only thing that ever gets me moody.  Not even when I run TNE do I notice any agervation


----------



## squatster (Jul 29, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Took the kids to a carnival tonight.  Great right? Sort of.
> Spent $100 for 'all night' bracelets allowing for riding any ride as many times, all night, one price.  Fiscal smarts.  We got em.
> Well, not so fast.  With waits for most rides being over 20 minutes, it soon became apparent to me that we weren't going to get our money's worth.
> I should preface this with, I'm not broke.  We're professionals, make a decent living, we're OK.  I'm not cheap either.  I overspend on every occasion, host dinner parties because I feel friendship and family are everything and life's a one time party, not a dress rehearsal.  Enjoy it!
> ...



That poor son of hers is going to be raised by that
what will he turn out to be
My wife would have walked away when that lady ever turned around cuz she knows what I would have done
I would love to be able to be a man with predicaments- but I turn into a Deval child ass hole


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 29, 2015)

First let me say Grim, you are my new favorite author and I appreciate your whit and tact. Truly, I wish mine was the same as I might say more, but often lack the words.

Secondly,  I consider you not only justified in your behavior but a saving grace in a decaying society.  In my opinion the bullies and big mouths of this country are taking over as those of us who try to act appropriately get pushed around. I grew up trying to be respectful and not drawing too much attention to myself. So, I pass that onto my kids right...well now whether it's in the grocery or at quick mart loud mouths seam to believe it's their right to come last but be first since they are late. 

So a few years ago I decided these are just junior high bullies and I am not going to stand for it anymore. So, like you I now will tear someone where the bear shits in the woods. I have to resort to sarcasm since I lack that Dean Cook whit, but IMHO keep it up.

Hawk


----------

